# Camellias for the Wax Gangster (Piano Piece) - (Cristián Sandre)



## PianoRag (Apr 21, 2016)

Vintage "Oldie" Piano Piece about Gangsters

Video with Gangsters photos

Ragtime and Classic music Influence


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PianoRag said:


> Vintage "Oldie" Piano Piece about Gangsters
> 
> Video with Gangsters photos
> 
> Ragtime and Classic music Influence


Do we have to rate it, like it or what?


----------

